# A/C compressor clutch died...



## Sam I Am30 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a 1999, Nissan Sentra GXE, Limited Edition, 1.6 L

The other day when I turned my A/C on my car started to smoke a little(white smoke) from the area over my belts. Then yesterday it smoked and a belt started squealing slightly and my battery and brake lights started to flicker. This happens whenever I turn on my A/C.

Took it to my mechanic and they told me the clutch in my compressor went bad and I'd not only need to replace the compressor, but the drier and another part. 

*My question is do I really need to replace that whole system (compressor, drier, etc) or can I just replace the compressor?*

Sam


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Sam I Am30 said:


> I have a 1999, Nissan Sentra GXE, Limited Edition, 1.6 L
> 
> The other day when I turned my A/C on my car started to smoke a little(white smoke) from the area over my belts. Then yesterday it smoked and a belt started squealing slightly and my battery and brake lights started to flicker. This happens whenever I turn on my A/C.
> 
> ...


First I think you should get another opinion, if the brake and Batt lights come on together that's the Alternator going out....
check the belts, and tighten them so they don't slip.
Get someone to start the car so you can see whats going on.

To Answer your question......
The dryer removes water from the system, if you don't do this Acid forms from any water vapor and rots the condenser and evaporator.
The dryer is relativity inexpensive, around $45 compared to the other components.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Also check the front crankshaft Oil seal, if its leaking it will get Oil on the Alt and it will fail, plus make the belts slip !!!


----------



## Sam I Am30 (Jul 10, 2009)

The alternator was checked and is new and ok, I'm not sure about the alternator belt though. 

The battery and brake lights just flicker on and off when I turn on the A/C. They don't stay on constantly. I'm not sure what one has to do with the other though.

Thanks for helping me out with this. I do trust my mechanic he's seen me through 2 cars and never has tried to run game on me so far. But a second opinion is always good. 

I just called them and these are the parts they want me to replace:
*Compressor
*Drier 
*Accumulator

He said if I just replace the compressor I run the risk of debris being blown into the compressor from the other old parts. Does that sound right?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

dryer and accumulator are the same part on this car
the lights should not flicker on !!
is the engine close to stalling ?
if so you need the IAVC cleaning


----------



## Sam I Am30 (Jul 10, 2009)

No, my engine isn't stalling at all.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Then you have a 
1) Belt or Alternator problem.
2) Since you think you have an A/C problem, either your compressor is failing and locking up, making the belts slip
3)or the belts are worn and or loose
4) the idler pulley is bad and locking up
All these require the clutch to be good, unless the clutch bearing is the cause of the locking up, but this would be a problem with the A/C on or off.

What I am getting at here is the clutch which is an Electro-mechanical clutch, must be good for the A/C to work.

So in order of least cost,
tighten the belts.
Replace the belts
Replace the idler puller
Replace the A/C compressor and clutch assembly.

And of course if you follow your mechanics advice he will replace the A/C compressor belts and adjust, curing the problem for the most amount of money, and if its bad, if he finds the bad idler pulley


----------



## DieCommie (Oct 7, 2004)

I am having the same symptoms. A bad ac clutch is slipping robbing energy form the pulley system and lowering its RPMs. This lowers the alternators ability to produce electricity resulting in the battery and brake light coming on.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Unless your belts are completely loose I don't think you will see the Alt and Bat light come on together. This is a symptom of a bad Alternator.
So if its slipping as you suggest then....
Same answer as above, same order....
Except replace the Alternator after replacing the belts and confirming everything is going round and round....

So in order of least cost,
tighten the belts.
Replace the belts
Replace the idler puller
replace the Alternator if lights still on after confirming everything is going round and round
Replace the A/C compressor and clutch assembly.

Please remember my advice is worth what you pay for it !!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

BTW if anything is seized up as suggested here when you tighten the belt they will either slip with a lot of noise or snap.
So check the pulleys to make sure they turn with hand pressure, then watch on start up.
Dont stand over the belts in case they snap.


----------



## DieCommie (Oct 7, 2004)

So the problem turned out to be nothing I expected. It was not the compressor, nor was it the alternator. It was the crankshaft pulley. The crankshaft pulley had broken, the small belt pulley was bolted tight and the large belt track right behind it could turn independently! Apparently the crankshaft pulley is constructed of two pieces and mine broke apart. Dealer wants $200 for a crankshaft pulley. Weak.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

buy yourself a used one or an Aluminum under drive pully for less than that.


----------



## Sentra1999 (Nov 28, 2017)

your mechanic is right,bad ac clutch will put pressure on belt causing alternator not to spin fast enough to charge correctly,you will also see smoke because the bearing in ac comp will make it harder to spin ,you brake and battery light will turn on eventually draining your battery


----------

